# how to tell difference between female halfmoon with female plakat?



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Halfmoons fins are much longer than a plakat. Plakats have the shortest, stubbiest fins


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

I can definately tell the males apart, but females halfmoon and female plakat looks the same to me, unless I am missing someting......


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Female veil, plakat, half moon, delta, crown, dumbo, etc. can all look alike.
The only true way to know is to know your source.


I had/have female half moons that look like male plakats, half moon males with egg spots and plakat looking shorter tails, and females with almost full beards and blow bubbles, just to add to the confusion.

-Stef*


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Bookmarked this a while back when I had the same question. The rays on the fins are sometimes very hard to see and not always easy to do (or even possible on some colors) but the rays on the fins should usually tell you what type she is.

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/183603-figuring-out-your-females-tail-type/


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks stef. I thought I was missing something really obvious.





Art by Stef* said:


> Female veil, plakat, half moon, delta, crown, dumbo, etc. can all look alike.
> The only true way to know is to know your source.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

that's very informative. Thanks peachii.




peachii said:


> Bookmarked this a while back when I had the same question. The rays on the fins are sometimes very hard to see and not always easy to do (or even possible on some colors) but the rays on the fins should usually tell you what type she is.
> 
> http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/183603-figuring-out-your-females-tail-type/


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

My next question. where do you normally get female halfmoon? I would like to try breeding them but could only find the males in the big box.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

To be 100% sure they are half moon, breeders with good reps where you can trace the lineage


----------

